

Netflix CEO: Broadcast TV Will Be Dead by 2030 - spking
http://betabeat.com/2014/11/netflix-ceo-broadcast-tv-will-be-dead-by-2030/

======
davidgerard
I worked in TV a few years ago. We were fully aware that within a few years,
YouTube would be a better telly than telly. And so it is.

